# Protein Powders before IVF



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

My hubby and I would like to shed a few pounds before our next IVF cycle in August, we have been exercising however the last few pounds dont seem to be shifting.....I was wondering do any of you or your partners use protein powders or are they not recommended?  I think it would probably be okay to take now but obviously not during my drugs, any advice or recommendations greatly appreciated?

Thanks
Joanne x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Joanne

I take protein shakes every day throughout a treatment, I usually get the 100% whey protein, my embryologist noticed a big difference in my egg quality on the cycles that I didnt use them compared to the cycles that i did! 

Good Luck! x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks DaisyChain - which one exactly do you get? Is this suitable for both men and women?

Thanks
Joanne x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

I usually get this one:

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=100&MCatID=5&prodid=565&cid=47

It's not the cheapest one and you may be able to get it cheaper if you shop around. Both myself and my DH use it, him for the gym and me for the gym and treatment! x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

It does say on the details that you might want to check with a medical professional if you are pregnant so you might want to double check with your clinic that they are ok for you to use this.  I only use it up until my trigger injection for egg collection and then I stop using it x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Daisy-Chain - you're a wee star, will check this out

Really appreciate it

Joanne x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

No problem!  Good Luck and hope you manage to shift the last few stubborn pounds! x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Daisy-Chain

Since started our IVF journey last year, I have managed to gain a bloody stone  , I stopped exercising, and it just piled on, much harder to get it off, plus for each IVF cycle I was put onto the pill for 3 months and this always makes me gain weight!!!! GRRRRR

Are you currently having treatment?

Joanne x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds familiar, since I started my ICSI cycles, I gained around 2 stone, I have lost that again this year but still another stone to go before I'm back to my ideal weight, nightmare.  All some of us seem to get to show for this journey is weight gain! 

I have just had a BFN from an IUI cycle, my OTD was yesterday.  I'm ok though.  Just arranging my next one for later this month x


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Daisy-Chain,

Do they not usually do IUI before ICSI/IVF - are you at the RFC?

I was there for my two cycles, one NHS and one self funded, wouldnt really go back there to be honest, we are now getting registered with GCRM for August hopefully  , we are trying to think of it as a little holiday so getting a wee bit excited about it!

I know what you mean about the weight, I put on just over a stone, easy to go on, very hard to come off again!!! 

Good luck with your next one - we will all have our day soon!!!!

Joanne x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

No I'm not at that clinic, iv just noticed that I'm replying to a post in Ireland, I weren't looking in the Ireland section haha, I seen the title in the 'unread posts since last visit' section and just replied   Im in the north of England! 

Ahh it's nice that your excited about your next cycle and to be seeing as a holiday too is nice!  Hopefully it will be the best holiday you've had


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ooops...... 

This site is very addictive!!

Thanks for you good wishes - good luck with yours

Joanne


----------

